# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Lipaza norma

## medyczka

*Lipaza (LP)*

*Norma*: 

0,000-150,0 U/L

*Interpretacja*: 

Podwyższony poziom lipazy we krwi (> 150 U/L) może być spowodowany ostrym zapaleniem trzustki, 
zaostrzeniem przewlekłego zapalenia trzustki, zamknięciem światła przewodu trzustkowego (najczęściej powodowane przez kamień lub nowotwór).

----------

